# Win Tail Lights worth up to $500 with CARiD!



## Justinus (Aug 18, 2014)

Just for clarification - Do you want the comments on your Google+ posting for this, in this thread, or somewhere else?


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

Spyder® 111-CCRZ11-LBLED-BK - Chevy Cruze 2011-2014 Black Light Bar Style LED Tail Lights


Added on G+ & Youtube


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Spyder® 111-CCRZ11-LBLED-RS - Chevy Cruze 2011-2014 Red/Smoke Light Bar Style LED Tail Lights


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

i dig these ones

CG® 03-CZ11TLEDSM - Chevy Cruze 2012 Smoke LED Tail Lights


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

Anzo® 321299 - Chevy Cruze 2012 Red/Clear LED Tail Lights

These ones are dope!!


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

seem like a great match to the car 

Spyder® 111-CCRZ11-LBLED-BK - Chevy Cruze 2012 Black Light Bar Style LED Tail Lights


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

@ *Justinus* 

Well, we will appreciate comments on all our social media platforms. 
If any additional questions appear just let us know how we can help.

Michael.


----------



## Justinus (Aug 18, 2014)

Well, these are my choice. Although, I wonder where the red/OEM taillight option went? 

Spyder® 111-CCRZ11-LBLED-C - Chevy Cruze 2012 Chrome Light Bar Style LED Tail Lights

If the red/OEM option was still there I might have purchased it by now.


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

@ *Justinus* 

Unfortunately, we are sold out on the red/OEM taillights you are about. However, if you are interested in red / OEM style option, check out this set manufactured CG.

These ones look really clean. 

http://www.carid.com/2012-chevy-cruze-taillights/cg-led-tail-lights-1116031.html


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Winner?


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey guys!

We are happy to announce the winner of our Tail Lights Giveaway! 

Congratulations +Robert LeBlanc! He won Tail Lights for his 2010 Toyota RAV4! 

Thank you everyone for taking part in CARiD Giveaway! Stay tuned for more automotive awesomeness!﻿


----------

